# HELP!!!!!!...OVER 1 OZ 18K GOLD BRACELET!!!!!!!



## daiene1979 (May 5, 2011)

Hello people.
My brother asked me to sale a 37.7 grams 18 k yellow gold with white gold details on E-Bay.
I am lost and I have no clue how much the bracelet worths.
It is 8 inch long and has leather belt as a base. ( I am sorry about the spelling...I am brasilian!!!)
So, it says on the back: SIDRA ITALY 750 (*157 PD) in one end and SAMRA in the other end.
I have a feeling that it worths a lot of money, but I found no information about it online.
Does anyone know anything about it?
Could you please help me with pricing?
Here are some pictures of it.
Thank you all for your time!!!


Daiene :|


----------



## donnybrook (May 5, 2011)

I would try and find the manufacturer on the Internet if it is not an antique and they no longer exist. In the alternative I would go to a jeweller and have it valued. 

Hope this helps.
donnybrook


----------



## qst42know (May 5, 2011)

You might try to get the weight without the leather. If you have two screw drivers that fit those slots perfectly. Remove the clasp and slide off the charms. Don't try it if you can't find the right screw drivers you will damage the slots.


----------



## goldenchild (May 5, 2011)

I bet that is an Indian piece. Look into Indian manufactures to get more information. 

Edit: oh I see it says Italy.


----------



## daiene1979 (May 5, 2011)

donnybrook said:


> I would try and find the manufacturer on the Internet if it is not an antique and they no longer exist. In the alternative I would go to a jeweller and have it valued.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> donnybrook



I tried to find it on google, but nothing showed up...thank you very much!


----------



## daiene1979 (May 5, 2011)

qst42know said:


> You might try to get the weight without the leather. If you have two screw drivers that fit those slots perfectly. Remove the clasp and slide off the charms. Don't try it if you can't find the right screw drivers you will damage the slots.




I see the screws...I will tri...thank you


----------



## rusty (May 5, 2011)

On the clasp it says 157 PD, I'm wondering if the 750 parts of gold are alloyed with palladium.


----------



## daiene1979 (May 5, 2011)

rusty said:


> On the clasp it says 157 PD, I'm wondering if the 750 parts of gold are alloyed with palladium.


i thought the same...i saw something like that in one of the google links...if it is, the bracelet worths more than 24k??????


oops...i tought you said platinum...anyways...palladium is more expensive than silver and copper...still makes the bracelet more expensive having palladium?


----------



## Claudie (May 5, 2011)

daiene1979 said:


> donnybrook said:
> 
> 
> > I would try and find the manufacturer on the Internet if it is not an antique and they no longer exist. In the alternative I would go to a jeweller and have it valued.
> ...




http://www.sidragold.com/home1/index.html


----------



## Harold_V (May 6, 2011)

rusty said:


> On the clasp it says 157 PD, I'm wondering if the 750 parts of gold are alloyed with palladium.


White gold is the result of alloying with palladium.

Harold


----------



## nickvc (May 6, 2011)

As usual I'm in full agreement with Harold, here in Europe alloys of 18k white gold can and do have up to 16% palladium in their alloys.


----------



## daiene1979 (May 6, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > On the clasp it says 157 PD, I'm wondering if the 750 parts of gold are alloyed with palladium.
> ...



Yes...now it makes sense...the back of the chams, i dont know in english...those sticks,bars or whatever holds the chams on the leather has a white gold tone and the elephant teeths as well, they are white...


----------



## daiene1979 (May 6, 2011)

qst42know said:


> You might try to get the weight without the leather. If you have two screw drivers that fit those slots perfectly. Remove the clasp and slide off the charms. Don't try it if you can't find the right screw drivers you will damage the slots.



I did it...it is 32.3 gr.


----------



## loki_81 (May 8, 2011)

daiene1979 said:


> qst42know said:
> 
> 
> > You might try to get the weight without the leather. If you have two screw drivers that fit those slots perfectly. Remove the clasp and slide off the charms. Don't try it if you can't find the right screw drivers you will damage the slots.
> ...



Good job, getting it off of the leather was going to be my suggestion as well until I read the whole thread.

So now as the value is going to fluctuate daily I'd suggest you learn how to figure out how to calculate the value yourself. Comming on here to figure out the value after large market fluctuations may not win you very many friends.

Here's a thread I just did about how to calculate your Karat Gold value.

Hope that helped.


----------



## qst42know (May 8, 2011)

Now you have a better idea of it's metal value. The question remains does the bracelet have a higher collector value as a bracelet?


----------



## daiene1979 (May 8, 2011)

qst42know said:


> Now you have a better idea of it's metal value. The question remains does the bracelet have a higher collector value as a bracelet?


 yes...i will try to find out...


----------



## daiene1979 (May 10, 2011)

qst42know said:


> Now you have a better idea of it's metal value. The question remains does the bracelet have a higher collector value as a bracelet?


I cant find the bracelet online...no idea how to find out how much it worths as a bracelet...
The amount of gold was easy...since it has 75% of gold I calculated 75% of the total weight and multiplied by the price of 24k gold gram.(total of troy oz in dollar, divided by 31, times 75% of total weight of the bracelet...is that right???).


----------



## jimdoc (May 10, 2011)

http://www.dendritics.com/scales/metal-calc.asp?WeightU=32.3&Units=g&Metal=Au&PurityC=.750&Purity=0.75&PrOzt=&CurrencyN=USD&Markup=0


----------



## daiene1979 (May 12, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> http://www.dendritics.com/scales/metal-calc.asp?WeightU=32.3&Units=g&Metal=Au&PurityC=.750&Purity=0.75&PrOzt=&CurrencyN=USD&Markup=0


thanks!!!! :lol:


----------



## nch (May 12, 2011)

Nice bracelet! What really upsets me is " Sidra/Elephants" and Italy . I would have liked to be "Sidra / Elephants" and India or made in India....
In any case, the bracelet seems to be made ​​by a company, at least in terms of design... 
If it's not fake you shoud go over spot , keeping in mind that is stil in good condition... seeing the pics. 
Good luck!


----------



## goldenchild (May 12, 2011)

nch said:


> Nice bracelet! What really upsets me is " Sidra/Elephants" and Italy . I would have liked to be "Sidra / Elephants" and India or made in India....



This is what I first thought. Being made in Italy is a bit strange.


----------



## daiene1979 (May 13, 2011)

nch said:


> Nice bracelet! What really upsets me is " Sidra/Elephants" and Italy . I would have liked to be "Sidra / Elephants" and India or made in India....
> In any case, the bracelet seems to be made ​​by a company, at least in terms of design...
> If it's not fake you shoud go over spot , keeping in mind that is stil in good condition... seeing the pics.
> Good luck!


do you think it is fake?...i am afraid now...it was tested at one of the cape cod malls jewelry store and the guy said 18k.
i tested at home as well with those ebay acid kits and it didnt colapse with 18k acid test..it almost survived with 22k acid test...
do you think it still have a chance to be fake?...
thank you


----------



## qst42know (May 13, 2011)

I have been to the Sidra website. They produce some unique pieces. Any company that makes baby pacifiers of diamonds and gold might produce any number of oddities.


----------



## glondor (May 14, 2011)

I believe it is an Indian company in Italy.


----------



## qst42know (May 14, 2011)

glondor said:


> I believe it is an Indian company in Italy.



Nope Italy, but who knows they may send the fabrication work to India.

http://www.sidragold.com/home1/index.html


----------

